# Pfanne, Pfund (fonema Pf)



## astoral25

En alemán como se pronunciaría estas palabras:

Pfanne,Pfund

O sea las palabras que contienen el sonido Pf en general. Es igual sonido que fanne,fund... como si la p no existiese, o hay un soplido antes a modo de p?.


----------



## anipo

Lo hay.


----------



## perpend

Ja, das "P" muss/sollte man vor dem "F" aussprechen. Wenn man schnell spricht, hoert man das manchmal nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Das "p" ist dabei nicht behaucht. Es geht direkt in "f" über.


----------



## astoral25

Aber du sprichst der P auf Wort Apfel......depend on the word, you have to pronounce it(the P consonant).

On the other hand......Pflanzen would be flanzen, without P.


----------



## Hutschi

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Pflanze

IPA(key): /ˈpflan(t)sə/, [ˈpflantsə], [ˈpflansə] (standard)
IPA(key): /ˈflan(t)sə/ (most speakers in northern and central Germany)
The pronunciation with "f" and without "p" is regional. I always speak " /ˈpflan(t)sə/, [ˈpflantsə] " but I am not from the North.

In case of "Apfel" there are some pronunciations, too.


IPA(key): /ˈapfəl/, [ˈapfəl], [ˈapfl̩], [ˈapɸəl], [ˈapɸl̩]
In all there is "p" and "f".
In some dialects, the "f" is missing. "Appel" (similar to English "apple" but with German "a".)

As in the idiom; https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/'n_Appel_und_'n_Ei
_Er arbeitet für '*n Appel und 'n Ei*._
He works for almost nothing.


----------



## kunvla

Pfanne se pronuncia [ˈp̮f]anə] y Pfund, [p̮f]ʊnt]. El sonido [p̮f] es una africada* como lo son [ts], [ʤ], [ʧ]

* Dicho de una consonante: Que se articula con una oclusión y una fricación formadas rápida y sucesivamente entre los mismos órganos; p. ej., la _ch_ en _ocho_.

Así de simple.

Saludos,


----------



## perpend

Soll das heissen, dass du unterscheidest, kunvla, oder anders gefragt, sagt du "Forzheim" auch für "Pforzheim"? (Eine Stadt in Deutschland.)


----------



## kunvla

> Pfanne se pronuncia [ˈp̮fanə] y Pfund, [p̮fʊnt]. El sonido [p̮f] es una africada* como lo son [ts], [ʤ], [ʧ]





perpend said:


> Soll das heissen, dass du unterscheidest, kunvla, oder anders gefragt, sagt du "Forzheim" auch für "Pforzheim"? (Eine Stadt in Deutschland.)


Ich verstehe nicht, wie du darauf kommst. Ich sage immer *Pf*anne, *Pf*und, To*pf*, Ko*pf*, *Pf*orzheim usw.

Saludos,


----------



## perpend

Alles klar. Ich auch. Ich wollte nur auf sicher tippen, was die Anfrage betrifft. Sei mir nicht boese.  Mich interessiert die Anfrage auch.


----------

